# Water heater gas values



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

Have any of you run onto problems with the gas values on water heaters?
You put in a heater and the darn thing will not light, or if it does it works for a short period of time usually about a week then goes out and will not light. You call the factory and they say it's the gas value and send you a new one.
They over-night it to you, but leave it up to you to explain why the new water heater does not work. This has happened about 10 times in the last 8 months or so.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have never had that problem with a new heater. what brand have you been having this problem with? I know awhile back american had that problem with heaters they made under the premier label.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

I've never seen a Gas "Value"? Let me guess, its on a whirlpool W/H?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

robthaplumber said:


> I've never seen a Gas "Value"?


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

Plumber Jim said:


> I have never had that problem with a new heater. what brand have you been having this problem with? I know awhile back *american*​ had that problem with heaters they made under the premier label.



Almost all of them are American *ProLine*​ Flame Guard, one was a *Rheem*​.
At first the factory said it was because of our high attitude but all the water heaters were marked high attitude. This is a major problem EVERY plumber around here is having the same problem. They are paying us 150.00 to change them out, still waiting.

The parts house went to State, and that has seemed to cure the problem.

*robthaplunber*​ give me a *different*​ name for the little value that the gas line hooks up to on a water heater and I'll use it, just so you know the factory calls it the gas value


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Everflow said:


> *robthaplunber*​give me a *different*​name for the little value that the gas line hooks up to on a water heater and I'll use it, just so you know the factory calls it the gas value


WTF YOU TALKIN BOUT.....Thats called the gas control valve.
They may be refering to the specific gravity value of the gas itself in your locations not matching up to what the units designed for or its desinged for the gas but their valves are defective.


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> WTF YOU TALKIN BOUT.....Thats called the gas control valve.
> They may be refering to the specific gravity value of the gas itself in your locations not matching up to what the units designed for or its desinged for the gas but their valves are defective.


OK..I get it I won't post anymore, hope you don't mind if I read ever so often?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm not trying to scare you off everflow, but he's right. It's a gas control valve.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Everflow said:


> OK..I get it I won't post anymore, hope you don't mind if I read ever so often?


 You asked Robthaplumber for a different name for what the gas line connects to on a gas water heater. Ronthaplumber might be busy so I offered up its a gas control valve. I dont know what else to say.


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not here to pretend I'm the smartest guy on here.
I'm here to ask questions if I run onto something I can't figure out.
I'll also try to help people with problems they have that I've already worked through.

Thank you for telling me it is the gas control value, our answer about the gas is the best explanation I've heard up till this point. The next time I talk to factory rep I'll ask about it. One of the reasons I asked this was to see if this was just happening in my neck of the woods, or if it was happening every where.

Give me some time I'll figure out who the PITA'S are.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, the premier ones made by American had a rash of bad gas control valves and i was told that like 3 semi's worth of gas control valves made by Robertshaw (I think thats the brand) that they had shipped to them where bad. To the best of my knowledge they sold through all the bad ones.


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

Plumber Jim said:


> Well, the premier ones made by American had a rash of bad gas control valves and i was told that like 3 semi's worth of gas control valves made by Robertshaw (I think thats the brand) that they had shipped to them where bad. To the best of my knowledge they sold through all the bad ones.


Thanks

Our right I was on the phone with American today, and they confirmed that was the problem. They think they have it worked out now.

I just don't understand way we received all the bad ones in my area, I do new construction and had about 10 or 12 of them. Most of the service plumbers had more then that. The parts house manager that I deal with says it is close to 150 just out of his store.

I'm now using State and no problems keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I just had a call on an American heater I put in 3 years ago. Bad gas control valve. Factory overnighted the part and paid my labor to swap it out.



Everflow said:


> Thanks
> 
> Our right I was on the phone with American today, and they confirmed that was the problem. They think they have it worked out now.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I just had a call on an American heater I put in 3 years ago. Bad gas control valve. Factory overnighted the part and paid my labor to swap it out.


 Us craftmaster/American water heaters are garbage and their customer service sucks!!! Your an exception with the service they gave you,I've dealt with them for the lastime about anything......i'll never talk to those people again about anything for anyone and will never buy,sell or repair another one of their water heaters......they get replaced or I walk. So do you get the feeling I'm taking it personally?...well your right and it will cost them lost sales,infact its already cost them about 30 water heaters in the past couple years. Us craftmaster/american's phone support doesn't know when to keep their mouths shut,I presented myself as a homeowner and they LIED their ASS off !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

They all suck.

There's a place here on the edge of town that answers tech support for delta faucets. A friend's exwife used to answer for them. She wouldn't know a delta faucet if it jumped up and bit her. 

Tech support is about making the caller go away, nothing more.


----------



## PlumberPete (Nov 14, 2009)

I've replaced a number of gas valves on AO Smith Pro Shot. They've had problems over the last two years or so.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Everflow said:


> I'm not here to pretend I'm the smartest guy on here.
> I'm here to ask questions if I run onto something I can't figure out.
> I'll also try to help people with problems they have that I've already worked through.
> 
> ...


Call it what you like, just don't call it a hot water heater. You are definitely not the only area having problems. They drop like flies around here. I have been using State for 2 yrs. and only had 1 heater I have had to work on.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

American Water Heater have no redeeming values...:no:


----------

